# secretive regimes.



## danalto

Hi, WR.  Da "The Lady": chi parla è un giornalista in tv.


- Burma's government is known as *one of the world's most oppressive and secretive regimes*...
- Il governo birmano è considerato *uno dei regimi più oppressivi e *(??? secretive allude forse ai servizi segreti, o sono fuori strada?) *del mondo*.

Grazie dell'aiuto!
D.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hey, ciao Dani ! e bentornata !!
Secondo me qui *secretive *vuol dire qualcosa di cui non si sa niente, poco limpido, nascosto al resto del mondo quindi un regime oppressivo e ........managgia, non mi viene la parola in italiano .
Ci penso ancora un pò...
Saluti 

EDIT: forse _*reticente*_? Ma non so se ci può stare in questo contesto dove si parla di un regime....


----------



## danalto

Holymaloney said:


> Hey, ciao Dani ! e bentornata !!
> Secondo me qui *secretive *vuol dire qualcosa di cui non si sa niente, poco limpido, nascosto al resto del mondo quindi un regime oppressivo e ........managgia, non mi viene la parola in italiano .
> Ci penso ancora un pò...
> Saluti
> 
> EDIT: forse _*reticente*_? Ma non so se ci può stare in questo contesto dove si parla di un regime....



Sì, pensiamoci su! 

EDIT: la tua soluzione potrebbe essere valida!
http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="regime+reticente"

(grazie, in realtà non me ne sono mai andata, ho solo lavorato con altre lingue...)


----------



## Nerino

Dani, credo che in questo caso abbia il significato di reticente/riservato, trattandosi di un regime io userei l'aggettivo "chiuso". Ciao!


----------



## King Crimson

Secondo me è difficile renderlo senza una perifrasi, io direi: _Il governo birmano è uno dei regimi che, al mondo, è considerato tra i più oppressivi e contraddistinti dall'ossessione per la segretezza_.
Un po' involuta, lo so, vediamo se può servire da spunto ad altri...


----------



## danalto

King Crimson said:


> Secondo me è difficile renderlo senza una perifrasi, io direi: _Il governo birmano è uno dei regimi che, al mondo, è considerato tra i più oppressivi e contraddistinti dall'ossessione per la segretezza_.
> Un po' involuta, lo so, vediamo se può servire da spunto ad altri...



Bella, lunghina, però...ora vedo se la posso utilizzare.
Grazie, intanto!


----------



## King Crimson

danalto said:


> Bella, lunghina, però...ora vedo se la posso utilizzare.
> Grazie, intanto!



Oops, non avevo considerato che serviva per la tv e mi sono allargato...

Comunque il significato di "secretive", secondo me, qui è proprio quello di avere l'ossessione per la segretezza; si tratta di renderlo in modo più sintetico.

EDIT: forse si potrebbe abbreviare un po' dicendo ..._con l'ossessione della segretezza_.


----------



## danalto

King Crimson said:


> Oops, non avevo considerato che serviva per la tv e mi sono allargato...
> 
> Comunque il significato di "secretive", secondo me, qui è proprio quello di avere l'ossessione per la segretezza; si tratta di renderlo in modo più sintetico.
> 
> EDIT: forse si potrebbe abbreviare un po' dicendo ..._con l'ossessione della segretezza_.



Ci sto lavorando anche io, KC!  Non è ancora valida, come traduzione (la mia)...ma ci stiamo avvicinando, che dici?

_*Il governo birmano è uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionato dalla segretezza del mondo*_


----------



## King Crimson

danalto said:


> Ci sto lavorando anche io, KC!  Non è ancora valida, come traduzione (la mia)...ma ci stiamo avvicinando, che dici?
> 
> _*Il governo birmano è uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionato dalla segretezza del mondo *Attenzione alla posizione del complemento: "del mondo" messo alla fine fa pensare che si riferisca a segretezza (è il motivo per cui avevo costruito la frase mettendo "al mondo" dopo "regimi").
> _


Forse, cambiando leggermente, ma rendendo la frase più scorrevole, si potrebbe dire *Il governo birmano è universalmente considerato uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionati dalla segretezza.*


----------



## danalto

King Crimson said:


> Forse, cambiando leggermente, ma rendendo la frase più scorrevole, si potrebbe dire *Il governo birmano è universalmente considerato uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionati dalla segretezza.*



Bella! Stavo per proporre *"da tutti considerato"* ma mi suonava molto "povera" come traduzione. Questa, oltre che un'affermazione, per me, è anche "un'accusa", deve essere molto forte, come frase (o sbaglio?)


----------



## King Crimson

danalto said:


> Bella! Stavo per proporre *"da tutti considerato"* ma mi suonava molto "povera" come traduzione. Questa, oltre che un'affermazione, per me, è anche "un'accusa", deve essere molto forte, come frase (o sbaglio?)


----------



## danalto

KC, avevi ragione, comunque: la perifrasi è indispensabile per renderla al meglio!


----------



## King Crimson

A disposizione...


----------



## Nerino

Scusate, ma perchè "of the world's" lo state attribuendo a "considerato"? Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Nerino said:


> Scusate, ma perchè "of the world's" lo state attribuendo a "considerato"? Ciao!


Non ho mica capito la tua domanda...


----------



## Nerino

Mi riferivo alla frase proposta:
*Il governo birmano è universalmente considerato uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionati dalla segretezza*
e intendevo dire che "da tutti/ universalmente" non mi pare sia contenuto nell'originale inglese, in compenso manca la resa di "of the world's". Ciao!


----------



## King Crimson

Nerino said:


> Mi riferivo alla frase proposta:
> *Il governo birmano è universalmente considerato uno dei regimi più oppressivi e ossessionati dalla segretezza*
> e intendevo dire che "da tutti/ universalmente" non mi pare sia contenuto nell'originale inglese, in compenso manca la resa di "of the world's". Ciao!



Ciao Nerino,
"universalmente" corrisponde a "da tutti" e quindi traduce (non alla lettera, ovviamente) "of the world's".


----------



## Nerino

Capisco, volevo solo far notare che in "is known as one of the world's...", "of the world's" non può essere riferito a "is known". Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Scusate:
- è considerato uno dei regimi più bla bla bla del mondo
- è considerato universalmente uno dei regimi più bla bla bla

...ci sono piccole sfumature, ma il concetto resta quello anche secondo me...


----------



## King Crimson

danalto said:


> Scusate:
> - è considerato uno dei regimi più bla bla bla del mondo
> - è considerato universalmente uno dei regimi più bla bla bla
> 
> ...ci sono piccole sfumature, ma il concetto resta quello anche secondo me...



Esatto...


----------



## Nerino

Sarà poco rilevante nell'economia complessiva della resa finale ma come attibuzione traduttiva ad un elemento invece che a un altro della frase originale non va. Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Nerino said:


> Sarà poco rilevante nell'economia complessiva della resa finale ma come attibuzione traduttiva ad un elemento invece che a un altro della frase originale non va. Ciao!


Nerino, mi fai degli esempi pratici, per favore? È un mio limite, non ti sto capendo, perdonami.  Per me è chiarissima sia la frase di partenza sia quella di arrivo.


----------



## Blackman

My 2 centesimi:

_Il governo birmano è conosciuto per essere uno dei più oppressivi e riservati regimi del mondo.

_


danalto said:


> Hi, WR.  Da "The Lady": chi parla è un giornalista in tv.
> 
> 
> - Burma's government is known as *one of the world's most oppressive and secretive regimes*...
> - Il governo birmano è considerato *uno dei regimi più oppressivi e *(??? secretive allude forse ai servizi segreti, o sono fuori strada?) *del mondo*.
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto!
> D.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> My 2 centesimi:
> 
> _Il governo birmano è conosciuto per essere uno dei più oppressivi e riservati regimi del mondo._


Eccolo là, che fornisce la soluzione! Mi piace sì sì sì. 
È che non riuscivo a _digerire_ *riservati *in questo contesto. 
Grazie a tutti, ragazzi!


----------



## Nerino

Allora, prendiamo la frase di partenza:
Burma's government is known as *one of the world's most oppressive and secretive regimes*...

Se traduciamo:
è considerato universalmente uno dei regimi più.....

attribuiamo universalmente (of the world's) al verbo "è considerato" mentre nell'originale non c'è alcuna connotazione di riconoscimento universale, è il governo della Birmania che è noto come uno dei regimi più oppressivi del mondo (of the world's).

Spero di essermi spiegato meglio questa volta. Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Nerino said:


> Allora, prendiamo la frase di partenza:
> Burma's government is known as *one of the world's most oppressive and secretive regimes*...
> 
> Se traduciamo:
> è considerato universalmente uno dei regimi più.....
> 
> attribuiamo universalmente (of the world's) al verbo "è considerato" mentre nell'originale non c'è alcuna connotazione di riconoscimento universale, è il governo della Birmania che è noto come uno dei regimi più oppressivi del mondo (of the world's).
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegato meglio questa volta. Ciao!


Sì, grazie! Il fatto è che per me se diciamo che qualcosa è "più XXX del mondo" o che è "universalmente riconosciuta come XXX" diciamo più o meno la stessa cosa.


----------



## Akire72

Non so perché ma mi viene in mente "omertoso". Forse non è la parola giusta ma "riservato" sencondo me è troppo dolce come termine e nn va. Opinione mia ovviamente.


----------



## danalto

Akire72 said:


> Non so perché ma mi viene in mente "omertoso". Forse non è la parola giusta ma "riservato" sencondo me è troppo dolce  come termine e nn va. Opinione mia ovviamente.


Concordo, e *omertoso *è bello duretto...vediamo se qualcuno ha il coniglio nel cappello!


----------



## Akire72

danalto said:


> Concordo, e *omertoso *è bello duretto...vediamo se qualcuno ha il coniglio nel cappello!


Ciao Dani!

Be' stiamo parlando della Birmania, quindi ci vuole un termine bello tosto!  Vediamo un po' se qualcuno ha una via di mezzo.


----------



## danalto

Akire72 said:


> Ciao Dani!
> 
> Be' stiamo parlando della Birmania, quindi ci vuole un termine bello tosto!  Vediamo un po' se qualcuno ha una via di mezzo.


Infatti mi piace.


----------



## Blackman

Anche a me, ma lo trovo inadatto al contesto. Non perché troppo forte, ma perché troppo caratteristico di un preciso comportamento e meno attivo di _secretive ( _il cui sinonimo più vicino in inglese è, guarda caso,_ reticent). _Ti farcisco un pochino la mia prima proposta.

_Il governo birmano è conosciuto per essere uno dei più oppressivi e ossessivamente riservati regimi del mondo.


_ 


danalto said:


> Infatti mi piace.


----------



## Nerino

Blackman, regimi però lo metterei prima dei suoi aggettivi. Ciao!


----------



## danalto

Nerino said:


> Blackman, regimi però lo metterei prima dei suoi aggettivi. Ciao!


Nerino! Perché non SCRIVI le tue proposte invece di raccontarcele? 

_(Sto scherzando, eh? Però FALLO, per favore! )_


----------



## Blackman

Niente in contrario N., forse anche io. Diciamo che Dan ha un'alternativa...


Nerino said:


> Blackman, regimi però lo metterei prima dei suoi aggettivi. Ciao!


----------



## cercolumi

Non voglio fare il guastafeste ma secondo me "riservato" associato ad un regime non mi torna molto. Mi sembra più una qualità personale.
Avevo pensato a qualcosa come "impenetrabile" o "blindato" ma ancora la lampadina non mi si è accesa.
Butto li anche un "ermetico".


----------



## King Crimson

Se devo votare tra le proposte fatte, basandomi sulla fedeltà al significato del termine originale (al di là della resa in un dialogo televisivo, che può imporre delle forzature) resto dell'idea che _ossessione per la segretezza / ossessionato dalla segretezza _sia quella che funziona meglio. "Riservato" è un termine che vedo applicato alle persone o alle cose (una lettera riservata) e manca, come è stato fatto notare, di quella sfumatura violenta che caratterizza _secretive _in un regime totalitario.
"Omertoso", viceversa, può avere questa connotazione ma (sempre secondo me, ovviamente) si applica ad atteggiamenti, persone od organizzazioni criminali, mentre faccio fatica ad associarlo ad un regime. In altre parole "secretive regime" (o la resa che ho cercato di dargli) mi fa venire in mente immediatamente strutture tipo la STASI nella DDR o l'OVRA del regime fascista.
Vorrei far notare anche che "secretive regime" non solo ha una connotazione violenta, ma denota anche un atteggiamento paranoide/ossessivo di controllo di una società e della circolazione delle informazioni, che sono impersonati dalle organizzazioni che ho citato (chi ha visto il film "Le vite degli altri" sa di cosa parlo) e per questo "ossessione" e "segretezza" secondo me si combinano bene in questo caso.


----------



## Blackman

Ho le tue stesse perplessità, vorrei solo evitare una parafrasi troppo lunga a Dan visto il contesto nel quale di solito usa le sue traduzioni. Ma forse non è questo il caso, chissà...



cercolumi said:


> Non voglio fare il guastafeste ma secondo me "riservato" associato ad un regime non mi torna molto. Mi sembra più una qualità personale.
> Avevo pensato a qualcosa come "impenetrabile" o "blindato" ma ancora la lampadina non mi si è accesa.
> Butto li anche un "ermetico".



Ciao KC,

non sono riuscito a trovare questa accezione violenta di_ secretive. _L'alternativa a riservato che mi piace di più, sempre evitando parafrasi, è _misterioso.

_


King Crimson said:


> Vorrei far notare anche che "secretive regime" non solo ha una connotazione violenta, ma denota anche un atteggiamento paranoide/ossessivo di controllo di una società e della circolazione delle informazioni, che sono impersonati dalle organizzazioni che ho citato (chi ha visto il film "Le vite degli altri" sa di cosa parlo) e per questo "ossessione" e "segretezza" secondo me si combinano bene in questo caso.


----------



## danalto

Per la resa dei vostri suggerimenti dobbiamo aspettare un pochino, non sono ancora arrivata a quel punto. Grazie a tutti, per il momento!

_(@KC: è un film, e anche molto serio)

_


King Crimson said:


> In altre parole "secretive regime" (o la resa che ho cercato di dargli) mi fa venire in mente immediatamente strutture tipo la STASI nella DDR o l'OVRA del regime fascista. _(forse anche peggio...)_
> Vorrei far notare anche che "secretive regime" non solo ha una connotazione violenta, ma denota anche un atteggiamento paranoide/ossessivo di controllo di una società e della circolazione delle informazioni, che sono impersonati dalle organizzazioni che ho citato (chi ha visto il film "Le vite degli altri" sa di cosa parlo) e per questo "ossessione" e "segretezza" secondo me si combinano bene in questo caso.






cercolumi said:


> Non voglio fare il guastafeste ma secondo me "riservato" associato ad un regime non mi torna molto. Mi sembra più una qualità personale.
> Avevo pensato a qualcosa come "impenetrabile" o "blindato" ma ancora la lampadina non mi si è accesa.
> Butto li anche un "ermetico".


Blindato non è male, ma non spiega tutto quel che dobbiamo spiegare...


----------

